
Chaos has reportedly erupted inside Facebook as Apple revoked FB's certificate - Jerry2
https://markets.businessinsider.com/news/stocks/facebook-chaos-after-apple-blocks-internal-iphone-apps-report-2019-1-1027910304
======
pmontra
The joys and perils of walled gardens, where somebody's else owns what you've
bought and you have to play at their rules.

